# Embarrassing but must be asked....



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I would like to know, are a males "balls" suppose to be "neked"?
















The handling instructor for our show classes was feeling there, have to since the judge will to make sure there are two, and noticed they didn't have any hair on the top. It's BALD. LOL I'm not sure if this is normal as there is hair surrounding it but none on top. Is that normal? It's obviously not affecting him but I want to know if it's ok and not some medical problem. Okay I'm done asking the embarrassing question........


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he's not 'right', you definately need to get rid of him and send him to me))) LMBO


He's young,,I wouldn't worry about being neked "there" at the moment,,unless you see him itching/scratching/bugging the area???


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Akbar wants to know if you can say that a bit louder please. I think people in the back rows didn't quite catch that.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Does it matter? Do you lose points for baldness?

__________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

It will be the great Washington testicle toupe scandal of 20-10! 

Rocco's WERE hairy (he says RIP to his buddies) but he is like a werewolf anyway...


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

All three of my guys definitely naked.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

My two have lost their's. I don't think Havoc had a lot of fur on his before they went away. Max had tons but then again he is a long coat. 

Better to have no hair than no balls at all!







It rhymes.....


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

No hair here. Ike and Argos, not only bald but black. Cade is losing the hair...still some since he's a puppy.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Keys is bald too!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

OK I had to give in and look (DH is reading the newspaper, but looked up long enough to wonder what the heck is going on) - answer is, (drum roll) slightly hairy. Conor is 2 years old..... 

_________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

.


> Originally Posted By: Anja1BlueDoes it matter? Do you lose points for baldness?
> 
> __________________________________________
> Susan
> ...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i want to look also but i'm home alone and
i'm afraid if someone on the outside sees me checking
they might call the authority,







.



> Originally Posted By: Anja1BlueOK I had to give in and look (DH is reading the newspaper, but looked up long enough to wonder what the heck is going on) - answer is, (drum roll) slightly hairy. Conor is 2 years old.....
> 
> _________________________________
> Susan
> ...


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark is neked (







) there too, a little bit of hair but nothing much.

Stark now asks, "Mom, please stop lifting my tail and looking at my... ummm... area... Jesh!"

Hahaha..


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

that's one of the reasons why i haven't checked.
i don't want my dog saying things like that to me,







.



> Originally Posted By: elisabeth_00117Stark is neked (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

I think neked is good.....it will save him from having to shave them in hot weather


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

.



> Originally Posted By: Betsy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

OMG you guys are too funny!!!!!









I had Cody neutered early and besides I don't remember, so long ago, and I've never looked at a dog's um, stuff before. 

Yay I'm glad he's "normal"









I don't think I'll ever be able to write a more embarrassing topic this year...... AHAHAHA


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

don't be embarrassed. we don't know you. no one knows your face.
that was a great post. it's good to laugh.



> Originally Posted By: mjbgsdOMG you guys are too funny!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Actually a lot of people do know me on here....


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadno one knows your face.










I do


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

Loved this!

Now, I have to go home and check Timber.

BUT, I am NOT going to tell hubby what I am doing just to see his reaction









That's always good for a few laughs.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Black *and shiny *here too. Fosters were naked as well


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

and the laughs keep coming in.











> Originally Posted By: mjbgsdActually a lot of people do know me on here....


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

> Quote:Black and shiny here too. Fosters were naked as well


BWUAHAHAHAHA

Well, at least Akbar is not alone, though his has a furry coat on the sides...


----------



## jgarnett (Jun 1, 2010)

mjbgsd said:


> I would like to know, are a males "balls" suppose to be "neked"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does it actually say on his business card ?

"Ball handling instructor "


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

:rofl:


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Yukon doesn't let me take pics... he's like "MOOM! I DONT WANT NO PORN BALL PICS ON THE INTERNET!" 

He's a hairy monster...


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

This is such a great site to start the day. lol.


----------

